# Logic vs. Emotion



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

What guides your behavior more: logic or emotion?

I'm dividing the answers by gender to test the stereotype that women are more emotional than men.

I consider myself a very logical person. Before I believe in something I say "prove it" as logic would dictate.

I'm a guy who has actually asked a funeral director "Does the return of the ashes cost extra?" I'm not joking -- I really asked that question on behalf of my brother who we called when our father died. Obviously, my brother has a logical (and cheap) mind too.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Difficult to say. Depends on the situation. Often I will react to something emotionally, and logic kicks in later (sometimes too late! :b).


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

AnxiousAmelia said:


> Difficult to say. Depends on the situation. Often I will react to something emotionally, and logic kicks in later (sometimes too late! :b).


 :agree


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I think I am an equal mix, however, I have not taken any tests so I could be wrong. :stu


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I'm dividing the answers by gender to test the stereotype that women are more emotional than men.


I think if there is a difference, it will be based on cultural factors. I wonder if there's a way to test that. :con

Female, mostly logical for me.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I consider myself a very logical person. Before I believe in something I say "prove it" as logic would dictate.


I also consider myself a rather logical person. But where I differ from so many other "logical" individuals, is that I don't find it is necessary to always have to "prove" something before I believe it exists. If many thousands of credible and apparently unbiased eyewitnesses indicate that a phenomenon is occurring, I find it quite logical to deduce it is probably happening.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Ms Deer said:


> AnxiousAmelia said:
> 
> 
> > Difficult to say. Depends on the situation. Often I will react to something emotionally, and logic kicks in later (sometimes too late! :b).
> ...


 :dito


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Logical


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm female and probably more driven by emotion.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

female, mostly logic


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

By logic 70%, by emotion 30%.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Depends on the situation


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

This probably sounds like evading the question, but I try to incorporate both logic and emotion in my thinking. The Swiss psychiatrist C.G. Jung believed that everyone has four faculties (reason, emotion, sensation, and intuition) and that a well-balanced (or "whole") individual would try to use all of these. I find that a pretty convincing idea.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Male overwhelmingly logically except in situations where anxiety and fear cause me not to be.


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

I go by emotions 80% of the time.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

radfaraf said:


> Male overwhelmingly logically except in situations where anxiety and fear cause me not to be.


That's exactly why I put down "mostly logical", since if we were fully logical we wouldn't have SA, the illogical fear of people. I'm about as highly logical as anyone can be, but I still have emotions, like anger & fear. To be totally logical would make you a robot.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

These results are interesting, although kind of expected lol

I'm a guy and I picked equal logic/emotion....well I am usually a very logical person....but certain situations that happen regularly where emotion completely over-rides my logic. I think that emotion is just a stronger emotion -- whether it be a positive or negative one.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It depends on the situation. But I think that I'm a pretty equal mix of both when depression and anxiety aren't ruling me.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Pretty much all emotion.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Male, equally mixed, though leaning toward emotional, I think. I'd like to take some kind of test or quiz, though.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd say 60% logical, 40% emotional.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Female, mostly emotion.

I hate logic with a passion, lol.



> If A implies B and B implies C, then A implies C.
> If A implies B and A is true, then B is true.
> If A implies B and B is false, then A is false.


 :wtf Yeah...that sounds REAL practical.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Male: mostly emotion


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Logic, always. Without logic you're nothing. Without rationality you're just flying by the seat of...whimsy and emotion.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Logic, always. Without logic you're nothing. Without rationality you're just flying by the seat of...whimsy and emotion.


but i like whimsy and emotion. without them, life is boring.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Emotion pretty much drives everything I do.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

whiteclouds said:


> Female, mostly emotion.
> 
> I hate logic with a passion, lol.
> 
> ...


lol, what she said~ :lol


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

Female, mix of logic and emotion.

I tend to be very emotional in my relationships. In my classes, very logical.


----------

